# Which DIY supplier do you order from the most for your flavour concentrates?



## GarethB (7/9/20)

Started DIY during lockdown and I'm loving it. In other words I'm very new to local online stores (Been out the country for 5 years and I wasn't vaping before I left)

After seeing what other people have posted on their monthly spendings on DIY supplies, it's got me wondering where people like to shop to re-stock their concentrates and other DIY related items.

I've been solely shopping at BLCK vapour.

The question: Where do you guys like to get your flavour concentrates from?

Do you only shop at one, or more? 

If more, why?

Why do you like buying from that store?

Your replies are much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (7/9/20)

Blck as well, just never had a single issue

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SJY124 (7/9/20)

Blck and Boss Vape
Excellent service from Blck and great prices from Boss Vape

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/20)

I also shop at BlcK but from their B&M shop in Cape Town. 

Nice people and service but they are quite often out of stock of popular concentrates. Having said this they have the most comprehensive range in SA (I stand to be corrected on this).

They are not the cheapest but as they are a B&M, and convenient for me, I save on the postage. 

If you are buying online Boss Vapes and Flavour world are often cheaper but if they don't have all the concentrates you need you will probably save buying from BlcK by not having to pay to ship from two vendors. This will depend on what the quantities are that you require.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

Buying in bulk you cant beat Valley Vapor, but excellent service from Blck Vapor and The Flavor Mill for non bulk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/9/20)

BLCK and The Flavour Mill for me! Great service from both.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BurnerRSA (7/9/20)

I started vaping about 3 months ago out of necessity with the lock-down going on and I ask myself why did I smoke for 20+ years. It did take some trial & error with all the different mods, tanks and vape juices available but with the device sorted I recently started DIY mixing. I bought everything from The Flavour Mill. VG, PG, NIC and a whole bunch of flavourings. I looked online for about 6 or 7 highly rated recipes and bought the flavourings for that recipes. I made a huge noobie mistake and mixed away making 100ml of each recipe and now I only like about 2 or 3 of them...lol.

Anyway, back to topic. I had zero issues with the ordering process and my order were in Bloemfontein overnight. Packaging was top notch and I actually compared prices with Boss and BLCK and chose The Flavour Mill because the NIC was the best price. 

I bought about 20 glass 100ml bottles @ R3.50 per bottle but after my mega mixing escapades I will be looking at 10ml and 30ml dripper bottles for next months order from a different vendor because of TFM price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/20)

BLCK and TFM

service is too notch from both.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ridha Khan (7/9/20)

Good evening everyone 
I have been ordering from Blvck vapour and flavourworld for as long as i can remember , always had fantastic customer service from both ends. will highly recommend anyone to purchase from either if you have the chance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (7/9/20)

I use a few, boss vape has the cheapest courier at only R50 and free shipping over R500 and I never battle to reach that. BLCK cause they have stuff no one else has. The flavour mill, flavour world, valley Vapour and flavour Hyper. Vape Vapour has the cheapest prices for 30 and 50ml sizes but don't have as big a range. I spread my spend depending on what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/9/20)

I visited Vape Hyper last week for a few one shots. Great service from the guys there!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (7/9/20)

Blck flavour and VapeHyper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

Flavour World
Flavour Mill
Boss

Have had zero issues with any of them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/9/20)

BLCK and FlavorworldSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birkie (8/9/20)

Blck and Flavour Mill. Ordered from both last night (Sunday), and have received the Blck delivery this afternoon. Both offer exceptional service, from my experience.
PS...and my Flavour Mill delivery arrived today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/9/20)

Ive always went to FlavourWorld But always feel out of touch with them. For instance, I order Soho in bulk, like 300ml at a time, which was out of stock on my last order (missed opportunities IMO lol) If I ask a company to reorder Soho and your response is "i have RY4 Double" or whatever other RY4 type concentrate, I loose my sh@t  If I want a different brand I wouldve added it to the cart and not asked for Soho in the first frikken place. 
Some how this post of mine turned into a 'rant' and cant find it in myself to delete lol 

Anywho, going by this thread Id like to feel the 'service' everyone else enjoys lol next order I think Im going to try BLCK

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (8/9/20)

BLCK and Flavourworld

Reactions: Like 1


----------

